
IMF-wants to regulate cryptocurrencies - basicplus2
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/d3wney/the-imf-lagarde-has-a-dystopian-vision-for-the-blockchain-regulate-cryptocurrencies
======
mtgx
The first time I learned about Lagarde she was attempting something similar
against online piracy. How has that worked out for her so far? That was before
she became IMF head.

Also, why exactly should a US-influenced organization be in charge of
regulating cryptocurrencies? Because it has "international" in its name?

